# main wire dcc



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

I have 4 x 10 area for new layout ( table) .reading about dcc ( beginner at this ) , it says twist your main wires together 4 times per foot . question would be could you tape wires together ?
mike


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

That advice pertains only to very large layouts with very long bus wires, say more than 15 meters in length. For your size, simply tape each end or use shrink tape and tack them up under the benchwork a few cm apart so that they can't inadvertently touch and cause a short.

Remember, the same energy and signal is transmitted along two metal wires that run parallel and very close to each other, but on the surface of the layout. The wires are called rails. They run all over your layout that way with no reported problems by anyone.

Good question, though, and please feel comfortable to ask more.


----------



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

sorry for the questions but now I'm really confused . I took a 25 ft 14 ga romex wire and stripped the main cover from it . I now have a black and white insulated wire . are you saying to strip the insulation from those to run under the layout ?
mike


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Bristolman:

No, don't strip the insulation off of the wires. Just strip where you need to connect them to feeder wires going to the track and at the end connecting to your booster, and then tape or heatshrink the connection points so they won't short together or with anything else.


----------



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

thank you . I thought what I read was maybe wrong ( internet search for dcc wiring ) . I did buy those blue connectors that bite into the wire and I planned on running 22 gauge from those to feed track . I still need to read how to power the switches and others . I bought a digitrax dcs51 for the layout and have a couple of dcc engines . really getting excited about getting this going . I'm 72 now and wish I would have started sooner but money was always an issue to start anything . even now when I look at the layout I would like to start and see double throw switches that cost 52 dollars I get nervous. hopefully I can get past them and figure out a way to do it different . sorry got off track but thanks again.
mike


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Two good sources if you haven't already found them:

http://www.dccwiki.com/Wiring

http://www.wiringfordcc.com/track.htm

Some of that information is overkill for a small layout, but still good to know.

The only wrong question was the one that wasn't asked.
Most people on here are helpful if you have any more questions!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Your turnouts will use 3 wires. Most of us use a 'common' buss wire
connecting all turnouts together under the table. You will, however,
need a 'red' and 'green' or other two colors for each turnout to
your panel. The 22 ga is sufficient for that.

Do you plan to use twin coil such as Atlas or Peco motors, or
the new Stall motor Tortoise motor for your turnouts?
The twin coils need w normally open push buttons each and
the Tortoise needs a DPDT toggle switch for each.

If you use the twin coil machines, do consider a capacitor discharge unit.
It protects those twin coils for accidental burnout due to
too long a button push or a stuck button. jThey're available 
commercially or you can build one for 3 or 4 $.

Don


----------



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm using atlas turnouts . have to do some reading for wiring those . foam drying to plywood right now so when it dries I will flip table to run the main bus wires . I would like to set up switching panel to throw switches . nothing to elaborate though . have enough money in this just to get this far . appreciate thoughts though because it makes you think . probably should try and make list of steps to get started.
mike


----------

